
Is Windows Good for Developers Again? - soygul
https://quanticdev.com/articles/is-windows-good-for-developers
======
jjgreen
Interesting earlier story on the origin of winget

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-credits-maker-of-
pac...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-credits-maker-of-package-
manager-it-copied-for-windows-10-but-offers-no-apology/)

